# mylar, ziplock, size



## hotwired (Dec 20, 2019)

I'm using 1 gallon mylar for things like coffee and flour, sugar, they're JUST big enough but I have a super hard time getting them sealed using a flat iron. I squeeze gently and can still feel a little air coming out. I don't think it should be this hard. I was thinking of using the mylar bags with the zip lock as well. This strikes me as good insurance. Am I on the right track?

Also, how long do 02 absorbers last? I have some that are going on 5 years old. I just reseal the mylar bag they're in every time I use some. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

hotwired said:


> I'm using 1 gallon mylar for things like coffee and flour, sugar, they're JUST big enough but I have a super hard time getting them sealed using a flat iron. I squeeze gently and can still feel a little air coming out. I don't think it should be this hard. I was thinking of using the mylar bags with the zip lock as well. This strikes me as good insurance. Am I on the right track?
> 
> Also, how long do 02 absorbers last? I have some that are going on 5 years old. I just reseal the mylar bag they're in every time I use some.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


Don't worry about trying to squeeze every bit of air out of the mylar bag while you are closing it with a hot iron. That's what the O2 Absorbers do.

As far as the shelf life of O2 Absorbers? I opened up some Pinto Beans that I put up back in 2012 and the O2 Absorber was still warm to the touch. I think the outside air/oxygen re-invigorates it but I'm no scientist just an extra-ordinarily handsome slightly overweight upper middle aged man with a large gun.... (near me at all times :vs_wave


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

hotwired said:


> I'm using 1 gallon mylar for things like coffee and flour, sugar, they're JUST big enough but I have a super hard time getting them sealed using a flat iron. I squeeze gently and can still feel a little air coming out. I don't think it should be this hard. I was thinking of using the mylar bags with the zip lock as well. This strikes me as good insurance. Am I on the right track?
> 
> Also, how long do 02 absorbers last? I have some that are going on 5 years old. I just reseal the mylar bag they're in every time I use some.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


Hey hotwired,

Why don't you go over to the Introduction section and let us know a little bit about yourself?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Hey hotwired,
> 
> Why don't you go over to the Introduction section and let us know a little bit about yourself?[/QUOTE @Slippy is the Walmart greeter of PF.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

